# only two white puppys??



## fonso (Sep 7, 2012)

so my females gs is black and tan and so is the male but for some reason two out of 9 puppies in the littter came out white how did this happen ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

One of the parents have the white masking gene and the two puppies inherited it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

That's kind of neat. Can you share the pedigree?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

White masking is recessive, so a dog can carry the gene without being white itself. For white pups to be produced, both of the parents must carry it.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yup, both your dogs carry for white, so you have white puppies


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Pics of the litter!!


----------

